# problème d'envoi de mail



## Barodin (4 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,
Je ne parviens pas à envoyer de mail avec mon ipad 2 . Par contre je les reçois.
Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider à résoudre mon problème.
Merci à vous.


----------



## coptere (4 Avril 2011)

Donne nous au moins quelques précisions si tu veux une réponse ! 
Quel appli mail utilises-tu ? Quel est ton FAI ?

Une chose est sûre tu n'as pas dû passer beaucoup de temps à chercher de réponses sur ce forum où le problème a pour sûr été traité une bonne centaine de fois


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (4 Avril 2011)

Je suppose que ton serveur de courrier sortant est mal configurer... Regarde de ce coté la... C'est souvent de la que viens le soucis..


----------



## timbx33 (6 Avril 2011)

Barodin a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je ne parviens pas à envoyer de mail avec mon ipad 2 . Par contre je les reçois.
> Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider à résoudre mon problème.
> Merci à vous.


 

Ca m'est arrivé. Avec orange, faut aller dans le SMTP est rentrer tes données : mail et mot de passe. (ils disent que cest facultatif ??). et ca marche.


----------



## pepeye66 (24 Avril 2011)

timbx33 a dit:


> Ca m'est arrivé. Avec orange, faut aller dans le SMTP est rentrer tes données : mail et mot de passe. (ils disent que cest facultatif ??). et ca marche.



Sont pas très clair en effet chez Orange !
il faut bien sur entrer ces infos sur le smtp même s'ils les déclarent facultatives.
Je me suis fait piéger... J'ai donc suivi ton conseil, merci: ça fonctionne !


----------



## Oscar (24 Avril 2011)

Bonjour Barodin,
J'ai le même pb que toi. J'ai trouvé ceci sur un autre forum et à priori ça marche.
le lien :  http://www.forum-ipad4g-pro.com/probleme-envoi-mails-t302.html
A+


----------



## timbx33 (24 Avril 2011)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Sont pas très clair en effet chez Orange !
> il faut bien sur entrer ces infos sur le smtp même s'ils les déclarent facultatives.
> Je me suis fait piéger... J'ai donc suivi ton conseil, merci: ça fonctionne !



Ok de rien !! Cool si ça fonctionne


----------

